# An intimate wedding



## camz (Oct 27, 2011)

We were commissioned for half a day to document their wedding  very intimate backyard setting with about 60 guests.  Barely getting to spend 3 days with each other as a married couple, both the bride and the groom had to fly and return to their designated stations , the groom in Afghanistan and the bride in Italy.  Unbelievable what these kids had to go through.   I was worried as the groom was serving in the front lines at Afghanistan.

They just called a couple of days ago to mention that theyll be back in town next week and will be seeing each other for the first time since the intial departure after the wedding, a 5 month physical separation. Got to tip my hat off for these two. 





















































































The sisters


----------



## penfolderoldo (Oct 27, 2011)

excellent. crisp, clean, very natural, really good work.


----------



## JMBriggs (Oct 27, 2011)

So romantic! Good work. She is gorgeous!


----------



## Restomage (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## camz (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys =)



JMBriggs said:


> So romantic! Good work. *She is gorgeous*!



Yeah she is.  Her whole family are a bunch of lookers.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the "clarity" these have, for lack of a better or more descriptive word.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 27, 2011)

They are beautiful! 
The dark haired girl looks like Salena Gomez! Esp in the pic with the cell phone. 
The shoes? HOT! LOVE THEM! Love military weddings... Takes me back... SOmetimes I wish we were still army... SIGH...


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2011)

What a great job!  The background story adds to the images.  Well done!


----------



## camz (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks! I think the details came out that day.  All natural light as the dynamic range was awesome, weather with spoted cumulus all around. Very ideal for the shoot.  They nailed it on the choice I think made our jobs easier. 



MLeeK said:


> They are beautiful!
> The dark haired *girl looks like Salena Gomez*! Esp in the pic with the cell phone.
> The shoes? HOT! LOVE THEM! Love military weddings... Takes me back... SOmetimes I wish we were still army... SIGH...



Yeah everyone was saying they can pass for twins at the wedding =).  She's in the military to stationed at the east coast, big military family.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 27, 2011)

Great execution!


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice set!! I'm sure the bride was over the top happy w/ these!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice. The only one I dont like as much is the one of them walking down the street. The sky looks a bit strange but it is still a pretty decent photo.


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 28, 2011)

Exactly what I was going to say. 



penfolderoldo said:


> excellent. crisp, clean, very natural, really good work.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 28, 2011)

Super pretty Camz.  I love the use of light.  I also love all the real moments.  I bet the client is happy.  I would be!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2011)

Dang.....I'm not a shoe girl at all but I have to say I love that first shot!!


----------



## camz (Oct 28, 2011)

Mish - Ha!  I betcha you can shoot and sustain a whole thread of macros shots with just those shoes 

Thanks guys! =)


----------



## camz (Oct 28, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> The only one I dont like as much is the one of them walking down the street. The sky looks a bit strange but it is still a pretty decent photo.



Missed your constructive crit there.

Apparently a slight overcast loomed over adjacent with the road and it blew out portion of that sky.  I can probably attempt a graduated filter but I don't think any detail would really show.  Good observation.


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Oct 28, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I love the "clarity" these have, for lack of a better or more descriptive word.



+1


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 28, 2011)

Believe you did very well, very nicely done.   Thanks for sharing. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Cpi2011 (Oct 31, 2011)

Every shots are wonderful & all images looking so gorgeous very nice sets. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## rub (Oct 31, 2011)

Just awesome.  They are so crisp and clear!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome job ! Beautiful couple


----------



## Cpi2011 (Nov 4, 2011)

How romantic set it is...... very much lovely images........


----------



## DisconnectYourBrain (Nov 6, 2011)

rly nice set, i love the shoe photos.
thx for sharing


----------



## PhotoTish (Nov 6, 2011)

Great set - if I had to pick a favourite it would probably be the one of the bride and her little bridesmaid (14).  Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Mark_McCall (Nov 8, 2011)

Outstanding. 
Great use of cropping too. 
Couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## ThereSheGoes (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the shoe pic - WOW, how did she walk in those?  I'm a birkenstocks kinda gal myself... I like comfort.  LOL.
My other favorites are the groom sitting in the chair - just love the composition and the emotion behind it, and the first photo of them kissing.  Beautiful job!


----------



## camz (Nov 9, 2011)

Appreciate it and thanks guys =D!.



ThereSheGoes said:


> *Love the shoe pic - WOW, how did she walk in those?* I'm a birkenstocks kinda gal myself... I like comfort. LOL.
> *My other favorites are the groom sitting in the chair - just love the composition and the emotion behind it*, and the first photo of them kissing. Beautiful job!



She actually did quite well with them. We were there for half the day and she managed, even on the dance floor! 

I love that shot too. He wasn't too expressive to begin with being the tough guy he is. Eventually we broke the ice enough for him to do things he probably never imagined he would...especially infront of the camera. Thanks for the feedback!


----------

